# Condensation



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

When growing plants emersed in an aquarium with a lid to keep high humidity, does condensation form on the underside of the lid, and block the light from reaching the plants ?


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Condensation will form eventually.

I wouldn't worry too much about it.
It will block some light, but you can just lift the lid to let it drip off.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

geonut said:


> When growing plants emersed in an aquarium with a lid to keep high humidity, does condensation form on the underside of the lid, and block the light from reaching the plants ?


Yes condensation will form on the underside of the glass lid however the heat from the lighting will dry it out rather quickly.

This is assuming you're using lighting that gives off heat including fluorescent, compact fluorescent and T5HO.

Not sure the same will happen with LED lighting.
--
Paul


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I got custom pieces of glass cut at a glass shop so it goes over the tank but not where the light strip is. So it doesn't block the light but blocks some condensation


----------

